# Parent scaring child before allergy test



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

So our 7 year old has allergies. I took him 3 years ago to have a skin test. They found that it wasn't that severe but recommended he have a blood test because he's also allergic to peanuts. 

I am working full time and husband is home after school so he made appointment to have our son tested. My son t
Locked himself in the bathroom this am because he said daddy told him he was going to have a lot of needles and itching/pain for at least an hour. 

Now, I got our son through the first skin test a couple of years ago and it was not pleasant. Fortunately, our son doesn't really remember. So I asked my DH WHY he's telling our son this horror story! He said that the doctor told him to prepare him for the pain. 

Well, I just found out that (I was right) our son needs a simple BLOOD test now not the invasive test again. I am just ticked that our son had to be do terrified and that "I" had to resolve this ... After I already told him lets just do the blood test. 

What's the normal school of thought on this. If a 7 year old must have a painful test do you TELL them over and over how much it's going to Hurt... To prepare them? Maybe I'm the crazy parent, but I thought that was a terrible idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Depends on the child. if your son is the type to get himself worked into a tizzy, then the answer would be no, don't prepare him. If your son can be talked down off that cliff, then prepping him for the test being uncomfortable but over fairly soon, might be best.

I have 3 kids, one of whom would not be able to cope with potential painful testing. The other two would. The youngest would want to know every single detail down the inth degree, she would be anxious and scared but would also be doing her best to cope.

This post combined with the dog bite post... Your husband needs a sh!t ton of work to upgrade his parenting skills. It seems like he is doing thing on purpose just to make your life miserable.

You need to call him out and tell him to grow the F up!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

No brainer.

DH choice was stupid.

IF there is going to be some pain...you say It might hurt a little Honey but Daddy will be right there with you and it will be fine. That's IT!


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe DH is a sadist? or mean?

I didn't read the dog bite thread. 
But clearly if the DH is making bad parenting choices......YOU would then need to take care of those things until husband can learn (or not)


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

While its good to prepare the child, there is no need to horrify the poor kid.


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I was sitting at the breakfast table telling son that daddy was just being silly, that it wi be over quick and I'd even bet him Ice cream on it!

My husband turned around and said "no there will be little needles all throughout and I want him to know". I was staring at him mouthing "noooooo". Our son started crying of course. 
So I called the doctor and got it straight. He is just having blood test. Husband "forgot" to end all allergy meds before skin test. So it would have been painful for NOTHING. 

I just don't understand! Why?!! Does he do this crap?


mablenc said:


> While its good to prepare the child, there is no need to horrify the poor kid.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

IN a marriage, you have to overlook a good amount of parenting techniques that you don't agree with.

At the end of the day, your husband did what he thought was right. It's not the same as what you thought. This occurs daily in our house. The experience your son has will be what it is, regardless of what Mom or Dad tell him in advance. So what's the gain of making it an issue between you and your husband?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It seems your husband is on a mission to get you to leave him. Maybe that's what he wants as he did try to divert your anticipated consulting contract into an account for your son that's he's the trustee on.

Or, he could have an addiction that occupies his mind. Or, who cares? He has proven he isn't interested in being the husband you want and he isn't interested in your son's welfare. 

Wake up and smell the coffee and grow a backbone.


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I know this doesn't help much, but the reason my husband was trying to put the wire in the account that he did...was because of my bankruptcy filing. It wasn't out of spite...but that doesn't mean I think he didn't screw up in a BIG way.


----------

